# O/S Alpine 3673 Electronic Crossover.



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's another one of mine! Been on e-bay for a couple weeks now! No one wants some O/S goodness Evidently. Check it out, it can be used in 2-way or 3-way configurations.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

This item Sold.


----------

